# Saw Till



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

My new saw till. Measures 18-1/2" wide by 36" tall. Mounts to the wall using Rubbermaid track rail for closets. Holds up to 9 saws, and has a drawer for storing files etc. I decided to make it look more like furniture than a utility. I finished the oak with boiled linseed oil/turpentine, then hand rubbed shellac. It was a fun project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Sweet!!!*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's downright pretty. Nice job.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really nice. Mine are hanging on pegboard hooks.Purely functional


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

How do y'all find enough space for racks like this? All my shop walls are jam packed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gmercer_48083 said:


> My new saw till. Measures 18-1/2" wide by 36" tall. Mounts to the wall using Rubbermaid track rail for closets. Holds up to 9 saws, and has a drawer for storing files etc. I decided to make it look more like furniture than a utility. I finished the oak with boiled linseed oil/turpentine, then hand rubbed shellac. It was a fun project.


Reminds me of a gun rack but a whole lot better looking.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

nice color on the back of the piece - great job.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea and great looking rack.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> How do y'all find enough space for racks like this? All my shop walls are jam packed.


Tom, as you can see in the background my walls are packed also. I am going to put this saw till on the wall in my game room in the basement located right next to my shop. I wanted it to look nice on the wall next to my cabinet of hand made molding planes (which are already there). Since I ran out of shop room...it is my only option.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Tom, as you can see in the background my walls are packed also. I am going to put this saw till on the wall in my game room in the basement located right next to my shop. I wanted it to look nice on the wall next to my cabinet of hand made molding planes (which are already there). Since I ran out of shop room...it is my only option.


you guys waste so much space and make things so inconvient for yourselves it's unreal...

use the same wall space twice,,,

...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now that's real nice!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice saw throne, Gary.

I was wondering what you used for the drawer bottom, I've been using hardboard for mine, because I'm thrifty (cheap).


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Tom, as you can see in the background my walls are packed also. I am going to put this saw till on the wall in my game room in the basement located right next to my shop. I wanted it to look nice on the wall next to my cabinet of hand made molding planes (which are already there). Since I ran out of shop room...it is my only option.


Agreed, Gary - that display cabinet needs to be..... displayed..... No sense hanging it in your shop - show it off. Nice job


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick - I think one of your saws needs a little elbow grease :moil:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Stick - I think one of your saws needs a little elbow grease :moil:


which one...
the one older than either of us or the one older than both us...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> which one...
> the one older than either of us or the one older than both us...


The one that's older than me and younger than you >

I've got a couple of those "older" saws too - and they both need some work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> The one that's older than me and younger than you >
> 
> I've got a couple of those "older" saws too - and they both need some work.


the one on the left is my grandfathers 1st store bought handsaw...
that'd make it older than me, you and Chuck...
next over is my father's 1st store bought saws...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one that looks like the one on the left but only a little less than half my age. That's what they look like when you use them on green wood and then put them away for another 10-15 years. The only time I use it is when my Japanese saws are too short and my chainsaws will leave too rough a finish. I wish I had had the room to bring back that frame saw I posted. It's probably similar vintage to your's Stick and I do love old tools that are still functional.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I picked up a dovetail saw from a retiring cabinet maker down the road from me. I couldn't stay in his shop too long as I was drooling over his collection of planes, saws and chisels. Saw was made by Thomas Turner and Company, Sheffield. 10 inch tapered with a pistol grip. I haven't had a chance to try to put an age to the saw but the company was founded in 1802 and stopped producing products in 1952. I'm guessing the saw is anywhere from 75 to 100+ years old.
It cuts well, but I just cobbled together a saw vise based on one by Thomas Lie-Nielsen, so that I could give it a sharpening - yup I still like hand tools


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Having seen a number of tills over the years, its always a pleasure to see one well done!! 

Excellent job Gary.....


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice saw throne, Gary.
> 
> I was wondering what you used for the drawer bottom, I've been using hardboard for mine, because I'm thrifty (cheap).


Tom,
I used 5mm plywood (7/32") for the bottom of the drawer. I had an old piece in the bin that was very blonde, and branded my name on it. The cost at Lowes is about $15.00 a sheet.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

If any are interested, I used sketch up for designing it and could post my plan...And for those of you who don't use sketch up...they have a sketch up viewer that can be downloaded from them.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Here is my Sketchup File*



gmercer_48083 said:


> If any are interested, I used sketch up for designing it and could post my plan...And for those of you who don't use sketch up...they have a sketch up viewer that can be downloaded from them.


The only thing not included is my "M" trim on the top, which was an afterthought.


----------

